# Cooper Creek parent/child



## Timberman (Oct 5, 2017)

I will be in guide mode in the morning. Have a gap up high picked out we'll be sitting on in the am. Anybody else going?

Pics make a post better


----------



## jbogg (Oct 5, 2017)

I will be bowhunting on Chattahoochee WMA Friday evening.  Hope you guys have a good hunt.  If that is a pic of you in your avatar then I'm guessing you won't have a problem getting one out of the woods if you guys get one down.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 5, 2017)

I was planning on taking my eldest daughter, but then realized that this hunt weekend coincides with our wedding anniversary and I promised to take the wife on a trip.  

I was on Coopers last weekend hoping to find some sign.  Saw old bear sign and fresh deer and hog sign transitioning from pine thickets to hardwoods.


----------



## Fork Horn (Oct 5, 2017)

My son and I will be there tomorrow morning.


----------



## Timberman (Oct 5, 2017)

Lord no that's not me! That was a short wooder I knew back in the day.

We're camped so high we have cell service. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Timberman (Oct 6, 2017)

Ran something off stumbling around in the dark. Good acorns and sign up high


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 6, 2017)

Good luck I hunted Coopers a couple times during Turkey season, saw some marked trees and other sign.

I saw one trout fishing a few months back as well.

Side note...I like avatar pics as well, he would be a good friend to have on your side!


----------



## rivercritter (Oct 7, 2017)

My son got his first deer two yrs. Ago on this hunt and now his first bear. Thank the Lord for a great time I've had over the yrs at coopers creek.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 7, 2017)

Congrats to the little man! Way to go!


----------



## Timberman (Oct 7, 2017)

Yessir congrats to him! Nothing for us however we did find good sign in the areas we hunted. Each time we get closer and closer to cracking the code of mountain hunting.


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 7, 2017)

Congrats that’s awesome!


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 7, 2017)

Congrats that's something he will always remember and to do it with his dad.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice can you share some details of the hunt, were you setup on acorns?


----------



## rivercritter (Oct 9, 2017)

I always like a good hunting story I just can't stand typing one out but I'll indulge. I was no stranger to the spot me and my son where hunting. There are several spots across the management area I like to hunt but I had a lot of people unfirmilar with coopers creek coming in through out the weekend so I picked the spot where people could find us easy at camp. I checked the spot Thursday and the sign was there you mentioned acorns there are only a hand full of white oaks in the hole ruff hollar so we posted up there hoping it would be the best pinch. Thursday evening I was scouting a spot for a friend of mine I liked it so much my son and I hunted it Friday morning but I honestly felt like it was to open with all the traffic on the roads. Anyway my dad got to camp Friday evening and after we got some small talk in and firewood up me and River headed up the mtn. It was classic half way up he says dad I can't make it. Ha I told him he was gonna make!! Like it or not. So we get set down and wasn't set for 15 min. I heard something coming as he couldn't here or see anything but his video game he totes so I grabbed the game and replaced it with his 243. I caught a glimpse and told him it was a bear and to get ready it was headed right were I had hoped. When it popped out into the kill zone I hollared at it and it took about two steps behind a popular blocking it's vitals I just kept tell him shoot it in the head shoot it in the head. I have to say you don't have to talk him in to shooting he will send the lead. It wallerd in the dry branch for a while and got back on his feet stumbling and falling around the mtn so after an empty clip it finally gave up. After a short celebration I drug it off the mtn to camp where he went running to dad shouting I got a Bear! By the way after talking with my son and carefull examination he gut shot the bear with the first shot I guess with the hearing protection I put on him and excitement I asked him where he shot and he said right where you always say to shot dad I guess with the tree in the way he figured a little further back wouldn't hurt. Either way he is vacuum sealed in the freezer


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 10, 2017)

Rivercritter awesome story!!!! Congrats to your boy!


----------



## jbogg (Oct 10, 2017)

rivercritter said:


> I always like a good hunting story I just can't stand typing one out but I'll indulge. I was no stranger to the spot me and my son where hunting. There are several spots across the management area I like to hunt but I had a lot of people unfirmilar with coopers creek coming in through out the weekend so I picked the spot where people could find us easy at camp. I checked the spot Thursday and the sign was there you mentioned acorns there are only a hand full of white oaks in the hole ruff hollar so we posted up there hoping it would be the best pinch. Thursday evening I was scouting a spot for a friend of mine I liked it so much my son and I hunted it Friday morning but I honestly felt like it was to open with all the traffic on the roads. Anyway my dad got to camp Friday evening and after we got some small talk in and firewood up me and River headed up the mtn. It was classic half way up he says dad I can't make it. Ha I told him he was gonna make!! Like it or not. So we get set down and wasn't set for 15 min. I heard something coming as he couldn't here or see anything but his video game he totes so I grabbed the game and replaced it with his 243. I caught a glimpse and told him it was a bear and to get ready it was headed right were I had hoped. When it popped out into the kill zone I hollared at it and it took about two steps behind a popular blocking it's vitals I just kept tell him shoot it in the head shoot it in the head. I have to say you don't have to talk him in to shooting he will send the lead. It wallerd in the dry branch for a while and got back on his feet stumbling and falling around the mtn so after an empty clip it finally gave up. After a short celebration I drug it off the mtn to camp where he went running to dad shouting I got a Bear! By the way after talking with my son and carefull examination he gut shot the bear with the first shot I guess with the hearing protection I put on him and excitement I asked him where he shot and he said right where you always say to shot dad I guess with the tree in the way he figured a little further back wouldn't hurt. Either way he is vacuum sealed in the freezer



Congrats to you and your son.  Sounds like you have got Coopers Creek figured out.  Good for you for taking the time to introduce your son to the outdoors.  I would encourage you to avoid head shots.  Very small kill zone and the consequences of a bad shot can be crippling, resulting in a slow death by starvation.  A couple of years ago I had a couple of dogs push a doe past me with it's lower jaw hanging down, held on with nothing but skin.  Until I witnessed that I had never stopped to consider the downside of a headshot.  Heart/Lung area provides a much larger target, especially for a child.  Congrats again on a successful hunt,  and good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Oct 10, 2017)

jbogg said:


> Congrats to you and your son.  Sounds like you have got Coopers Creek figured out.  Good for you for taking the time to introduce your son to the outdoors.  I would encourage you to avoid head shots.  Very small kill zone and the consequences of a bad shot can be crippling, resulting in a slow death by starvation.  A couple of years ago I had a couple of dogs push a doe past me with it's lower jaw hanging down, held on with nothing but skin.  Until I witnessed that I had never stopped to consider the downside of a headshot.  Heart/Lung area provides a much larger target, especially for a child.  Congrats again on a successful hunt,  and good luck the rest of the season.



I was always taught growing up the opposite. A head shot is either a hit or miss since it is such a small kill zone. Less chance of wounding one. I guess there are always different ways of looking at things.


Great Story. Proud dad for sure Congrats on the hunt of a life time!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 10, 2017)

oatmeal1 said:


> I was always taught growing up the opposite. A head shot is either a hit or miss since it is such a small kill zone. Less chance of wounding one.



I don't want to derail the thread, but I think you were taught wrong.  It's either a brain shot resulting in instant death, or it could be any number of other tragic failures.  More than one deer has died an agonizing death by starvation while missing a lower jaw or the end of its nose.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Oct 10, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I don't want to derail the thread, but I think you were taught wrong.  It's either a brain shot resulting in instant death, or it could be any number of other tragic failures.  More than one deer has died an agonizing death by starvation while missing a lower jaw or the end of its nose.



Maybe so. Know a lot of men that have done it successfully. Never have taken one myself. Didn't mean to get the thread derailed. Once again congrats!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 10, 2017)

jbogg said:


> Congrats to you and your son.  Sounds like you have got Coopers Creek figured out.  Good for you for taking the time to introduce your son to the outdoors.  I would encourage you to avoid head shots.  Very small kill zone and the consequences of a bad shot can be crippling, resulting in a slow death by starvation.  A couple of years ago I had a couple of dogs push a doe past me with it's lower jaw hanging down, held on with nothing but skin.  Until I witnessed that I had never stopped to consider the downside of a headshot.  Heart/Lung area provides a much larger target, especially for a child.  Congrats again on a successful hunt,  and good luck the rest of the season.



Or you might take a free handed head shot and miss a big ol' boar hog like....ahem.....a guy.....uuhhh...a guy I know did last turkey season. 
But he did learn his lesson. He walked up on a group of hogs on August 25th, and all he had was a head shot on a big black pig. He couldn't get steady aim on the dome, so he held off and didn't shoot. 
I'm speaking of a friend, and not myself of course. I never miss.
Don't you say one word John!!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 10, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I don't want to derail the thread, but I think you were taught wrong.  It's either a brain shot resulting in instant death, or it could be any number of other tragic failures.  More than one deer has died an agonizing death by starvation while missing a lower jaw or the end of its nose.



Northgasportsmsn, if you want to learn how to derail a thread, just break out that pen and paper and take some notes. I've had a habit of that lately it seems!


----------



## jbogg (Oct 10, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> Or you might take a free handed head shot and miss a big ol' boar hog like....ahem.....a guy.....uuhhh...a guy I know did last turkey season.
> But he did learn his lesson. He walked up on a group of hogs on August 25th, and all he had was a head shot on a big black pig. He couldn't get steady aim on the dome, so he held off and didn't shoot.
> I'm speaking of a friend, and not myself of course. I never miss.
> Don't you say one word John!!!!



Kyle I did not see a thing.  You just had a case of buck...I mean hog fever.  God knows I have lost my share of animals over the last thirty years of hunting, but it just seems to me that there are better options than a head shot.


----------



## rivercritter (Oct 11, 2017)

I just type a large post then deleted it I can't feed this machine


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 11, 2017)

Head shots are arrogance or ignorance, both show lack of respect for the quarry.  Sooner or later an animal will suffer.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 11, 2017)

I know a lot of folks will argue with head shots but if I had to guess, far more are lost from bad body shots. What few animals I've lost have been shot behind the shoulder or more than likely, to far back. I don't strive for a head shot but if the opportunity presents itself I will take it and so far had good success.


----------



## Timberman (Oct 12, 2017)

Head, neck or chest it's all good to me.

Moving on I'm wondering if this is why we didn't see anything last week...


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 12, 2017)

Timberman said:


> Head, neck or chest it's all good to me.
> 
> Moving on I'm wondering if this is why we didn't see anything last week...



No judgement here! I've been in those shoes!! Haha!


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 12, 2017)

I think we've all been in those shoes. It's just so much peaceful out there


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 13, 2017)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I know a lot of folks will argue with head shots but if I had to guess, far more are lost from bad body shots. What few animals I've lost have been shot behind the shoulder or more than likely, to far back. I don't strive for a head shot but if the opportunity presents itself I will take it and so far had good success.



Im with you. If i said i had never shot a bear or hog in the head, id be lieing. A treed bear with dogs under it, a head shot is the best option if possible, head shot bear, means no chewed up or dead dogs.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 13, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> Im with you. If i said i had never shot a bear or hog in the head, id be lieing. A treed bear with dogs under it, a head shot is the best option if possible, head shot bear, means no chewed up or dead dogs.



me to no tracking or lost animals to rot. You just have to be a good shot like us mtn men


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 13, 2017)

Dana Young said:


> me to no tracking or lost animals to rot. You just have to be a good shot like us mtn men



Haha,, man I hear ya!!!!


----------

